# Germany’s PG builds a unique electric roadster



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

With a front grille designed to look like “a diabolically smiling shark,” and a starter unit that “resembles the launch mechanism of a ballistic missile,” the PG Elektrus is one eye-catching roadster. With a simulated engine sound that imitates a classic V8 or Formula One, it’s bound to catch a car lover’s ear as well... Newswire >


----------



## RoughRider (Aug 14, 2008)

just another Tesla...

should have used another car...


----------

